# Waterfowling Group



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im in!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

so.. what shot gun and shells do you guys use? I go with a remington 11-87 12 gauge with remington velocity 1400 fps steel shot, 3 inch, 2 shot.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It depends. I either use my 11-87 Super Mag with 3.5 in Black Clouds. Or my Benelli Super Nova with 3.5 in Black Clouds.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I shoot a Nova with 3 inch Black Cloud or 3 1/2 inch Hevi-Metal. I really don't shoot 3 1/2's that much. I kill ducks and geese at 40 yards all day long with that Black Cloud! What kind of decoys and calls do you guys use? I like Quackhead and Zink calls. All my calls are polycarbonate, but they sound great! I like Greenhead Gear decoys too! Let's keep up through out the season! I'm watching places for early September geese! I love this time of year because you can dress cool and call as much as you want and they some what stupid!!!
Ben


----------



## jLEE28 (Mar 16, 2010)

just joined!

i shot a supernova in realtree camo. i shot some hyersonics last year and they worked out really good for me. i really want to try winchester's blind side this year. the only time i use 3 1/2 loads are when i go for goose.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I use Zink calls. And I have different brands of decoys. I alos have a few handmade custom duck calls.


----------



## stavinoha (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll jump in 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lot of nova users.. I also have a nova, its a nice gun. what gun do you recommend I use? nova or 11-87? I use big foot full body goose decoys, and I use some kind of full body duck decoys, I really like lay out blind hunting. anyone else use lay out blinds? mine is a final approach. it is like laying in a bed  if things are slow I can easily just take a nap!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Id go with the Nova Ben.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

I use my charles for duck hunting. Then i use my x2 for geese.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea Nova is a great gun!!
Ben


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea it is.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol. I won it from a ducks unlimited, full camo. I am thinking about using it as a duck gun and then form more 11-87 into a slug gun. it cost a ton of cash but it is less than a whole new gun. Id get the sure shot stock, a rifled barrel and a bushnel slug hunter scope.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yea. Sounds good.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Im gonna buy a new bow next year first tho. before a gun anyways.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

What chokes are you guys using??


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> Im gonna buy a new bow next year first tho. before a gun anyways.


Same.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Modified and man it smacks em'! One time we waz shooting the Black Cloud and we couldn't shoot em' with their "boots on" because the shot waz taking its toll on the birds!!!
P.S. When I say "boots on" that means shooting ducks or geese with their feet out in front of them.....it's waterfowl slang!!! LOL!!!!!:wink:
Ben


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha I know


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

god I just fricken love to watch those birds locked up, boots down, swirling around in the wind.. silence gets broken by the good ol' TAKE EM'! bam bam bam!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Agreed get a modified choke. The nova i won i bought in poker money at a state ducks unlimited for 1 million in poker money


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I use a modified Kicks High Flyer.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I use modified. me and my dad dont really need to shoot 3.5 inch shells because we land em right in the decoys, like 15-20 yards, I might put a 3.5 inch as my 3rd shot, but it is rare for me to take 3 shots unless I plan on limiting out. question here.. have you guys ever hit 2 birds with one stone? I have done it 6 times haha.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I use modified. me and my dad dont really need to shoot 3.5 inch shells because we land em right in the decoys, like 15-20 yards, I might put a 3.5 inch as my 3rd shot, but it is rare for me to take 3 shots unless I plan on limiting out. question here.. *have you guys ever hit 2 birds with one stone? I have done it 6 times haha.*


Done it before, but not with a shotgun or shooting at ducks. 

I know someone that hit 3 with one shot


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I use modified. me and my dad dont really need to shoot 3.5 inch shells because we land em right in the decoys, like 15-20 yards, I might put a 3.5 inch as my 3rd shot, but it is rare for me to take 3 shots unless I plan on limiting out. question here.. have you guys ever hit 2 birds with one stone? I have done it 6 times haha.


Have you ever hit 3 ducks in one shot? i've hit two ducks in one shot many times


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I've done it a few times. Never three in one though.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I have done it once. I killed two greenheads over the decoys with one shot!!
Ben


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I had a group of teal come in an I hit 3 with one stone. too bad that put me over the limit.. I think almost every time I have hit 2 greenhead with 1 shot it has put me at 5...but what are yah gonna do?


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I shoot ducks no matter what!!! Who ground swats?? I do!!!!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

isnt ground swat when you just kinda.. lay on the ground and be perfectly still?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> isnt ground swat when you just kinda.. lay on the ground and be perfectly still?


I thinks its when you shoot them when there not flying.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

yea when u shoot em on the water


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont ground swat.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im not a big ground shooter guy. I enjoy getting them in and landing them in the decoys, but i dont shoot on the ground.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I enjoy callin em in.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

i can hardly wait til i finally get to go out and blast the greenheads


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Bowhunter 96 said:


> yea when u shoot em on the water


I think thats illegal here in Nebraska. Well it WAS, but I'm not sure about now.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Can't wait to smoke some mallards this year.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> I think thats illegal here in Nebraska. Well it WAS, but I'm not sure about now.


Ya it is illegal here in nebraska to ground pound the ducks.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I would rather shoot em in the air then on the ground, if I am in my hotel duck blind over my pond cooking breakfast and some ducks sneak up on me I will yell to get them up and shoot em on the flush!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I would rather shoot em in the air then on the ground, if I am in my hotel duck blind over my pond cooking breakfast and some ducks sneak up on me I will yell to get them up and shoot em on the flush!


ya thats what we do here in nebraska.Raushes blind is awesome they have a flat screen tv with dish, make breakdfats witrh a stove, microwave, and other awesome stuff.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> ya thats what we do here in nebraska.Raushes blind is awesome they have a flat screen tv with dish, make breakdfats witrh a stove, microwave, and other awesome stuff.


I think that is bringing duck hunting to far. electricity is one thing, but a flat screen tv with full cable is another, if they have a good spot, they should not even need a tv.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I think that is bringing duck hunting to far. electricity is one thing, but a flat screen tv with full cable is another, if they have a good spot, they should not even need a tv.


Trust me, You would love it.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im not saying I wouldnt haha, im just saying its bringing things a little to far.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I think that is bringing duck hunting to far. electricity is one thing, but a flat screen tv with full cable is another, if they have a good spot, they should not even need a tv.


The reason why they have that is because chad the main guy is a guide. He is a guide for ducks, geese, and snow geese.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Haha sounds like you guys don't shoot many ducks


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Can't ya'll just get in a blind without a t.v.??? The only show I will be watching is the ducks coming, feet down into the decoys!!
Ben


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

ya we shot ducks and geese like crazy. All the time we limit out and snow geese well we have shot over 160 at times


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I shoot ducks and geese all the time, but we still have time too cook a nice breakfast in the blind


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I shoot ducks and geese all the time, but we still have time too cook a nice breakfast in the blind


i know we always have breakfast lunch and supper in there


----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

I do a lot of duck hunting here in Kentucky.
Mostly flooded corn fields, rivers, and farms pond. When everything freezes up we have a spring fed pond that really turns on.
We still use the Mojo's here in KY. We kill most mallards, and wood ducks, we get a few pintails, greenwing teal, and gadwalls.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

That's cool guys! I love to call to a fat mallard or goose! I want to ask you guys if any of you can teach me how to do a "spit note" on a goose call. I am wanting to really learn this call! I have mastered everything else!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dont know how to do a spit note. on christmas last year duck season me and my brother shot two pintails in nebraska when you never see them here.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I might be able to post a video about doing a split note if you guys want. Its kind of hard to explain in writing.
Do any of you guys watch Duck Commander??


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya i watch duck commanders. the shiw is pretty good.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah. Its really good.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya it is what do you guys all hunt? i hunt mallards, teal, black duck, pntails, redheads, shovelers and aot of others


----------



## jLEE28 (Mar 16, 2010)

where i hunt, there are mainly wood ducks, but you'll get the occasional mallard.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Mallard, wood, teal, and pintail mostly.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

oo ya i forgot wood duck and bufflehead


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

We kill mallards, gadwalls, wood ducks, redheads, canvasbacks, ringnecks, blue bills, and that's pretty much it! At some point though, we will get black ducks, buffleheads, and teal or widgeon!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Dang i cant believe how many ducks i for got to mention.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I use zink calls and I shoot a Benelli SBEII or my Mossberg 930. I actually prefer my 930. I shoot Winchester Supremes BBB


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

I also shoot my bow at geese. Its tough to get a bow in a layout blind.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ive shot my bow at a duck and a goose. Actullay two geese and two ducks. The first goose was at 44 yards and i used my 40 yard pin and shot a little low. The next goose was at 20 yards drilled it. Flew 50 yards and dropped. Also just using a field point. Missed a teal at 23 yards swimming. The next duck was a teal at 16 yards just drilled it.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying an SBEII. Id prolly like that more than the nova and 1187.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I shoot mostly mallards, I have shotten a few woodys, a few pins, actually I have shotten a scoter, all the way in illinois! I have shotten a bunch of teal, but mostly I just shoot mallards, when I used to hunt the Mississippi river I would get different kinds, me and my buddy are going to spot and stock the geese in the field this year haha, it will be a funny afternoon I think!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm thinking about buying an SBEII. Id prolly like that more than the nova and 1187.


I would MUCH rather have the versa max. I like my american companies!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That's the thing bro. Remington might say be somewhat American. But not everything in that gun is american. Nothing is anymore bro. I love this country too but its just not what it used to be. Companies have figured out that its too expensive to manufacture everything in the US.


----------



## GoosebyFLuFLu (Aug 12, 2011)

The SBEII is a more than twice the gun the versa max is. I am on a shooting team and have shot the versa max at a competition testing it out and it failed to cycle 7 1/2 shot multiple times. The SBEII never has had a problem cycling the shells. The only reason I have a SBEII is because I won it at a Pheasants Forever Banquet. It is a little pricey. Does anyone like the Extrema 2?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The Extrema 2 is GREAT. My dad uses one for pheasants. It holds nice, and cycles great. but I'm not a beretta fan. And IMO the VMax is butt ugly.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

i think the versa is sexyyyy. I think the vincis are ugly.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I Vincis just have the boxy look haha. But I like the boxy look with cars and stuff too. The versa looks same old same old. But the vincis and SBEII's look unique haha


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I had a group of teal come in an I hit 3 with one stone. too bad that put me over the limit.. I think almost every time I have hit 2 greenhead with 1 shot it has put me at 5...but what are yah gonna do?


POACHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha ben


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

So how do you guys hunt?? From a boat or a blind or what? I have a boat that I use and then a laydown blind.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

layout blind most of the time.. some rish commy stole our pond so we cant hunt in the blind any more


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

That sucks.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

yeah!


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I use layout blinds, and blinds on our ponds..sometime hunt out of a War Eagle that my buddy has! Here in NC we go to the lakes and kill mostly divers like buffleheads, canvasbacks, redheads, bluebills, and rignecks. Oh and we get some mergansers commonly called "trash ducks"!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

What kind of dogs do you guys use? If any.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BLACK LAB!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive got a GSP that retrieves for me. Ill try and find a pic.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey guys i usaully use layoout blinds, and jump creeks


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I use my buddy's black lab! I love wading out there and getting the birds.


----------



## stavinoha (Dec 20, 2010)

Anyone interested in a ducks unlimited blind bag and final approach lanyard both used but only a few times figured someone could put it to use $40 tyd 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't need a lanyard and have that same blind bag. Cool lanyard though!!!


----------



## Ridiculous (Aug 10, 2011)

hey guys, i have an 05 Hoyt Xtec im looking to trade for some quality goose decoys. Not rly interested in Bigfoots as i have a dozen. something like GhG Lessers, or Dakotas. Flocked preferably. *PM me if anyone is at all interested*. Possibly interested in shells pending on brand/condition/how many.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Guys you can't sell stuff on the youth forum.


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

this is a good thread! 

my set up:
benelli m1 super 90 with sumtoy fowl play chokes.

for chokes yall need to check out the sumtoy line up. i have tried a lot over the years with decent results til now..i am getting the best patterns i have ever gotten. reasonable pricing and superb customer service and a nicely built product. yall dont even want to know bout the turkey chokes...they nasty!..buckshot..the times have now changed with that and ranges can be extended with this choke
here are a few pics from my steel shot testing.
all shots were from 30 yards..20" circle draen around densest portion of the pattern..all 3" loads
3" #3 black clouds..155 in the 20"..175 total pellets









winchester blindside 3" #2..136 in 20"...166 total pellets









i hunt woodies primarily..i hope to round up a mallard this season.
alright guys..im loking for a nice lanyard..good custom tight braid with bout 3-4 double drops...who makes a goodun with good color choices???


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I can make you a paracord lanyard. Just buy the colors you want and ill make you one.


----------



## t.crawford714 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll bite, Benelli Nova with 2 3/4" for ducks and 3" when I plan for geese. I used to just shoot a buddy's dad's reloads but now I'm using Remington Hypersteel. Goin' out before school starts on the 1st for some geese in the field.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i'm in. i got a weatherby sa-08 12ga.2 3/4'' bb


----------



## kperala (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok I guess I'm in too. Great thread!! I hunt rims of ducks not much for canvasbacks pintails or anything cool like that here in mn. But tons of mallards and woodies and bills. My setup? Winchester sx3 usually shoot wutever is cheap 3" 2 shot for ducks and geese for calls I got a zink money maker zink little man and zink NOS for geese and zink power hen and an rnt micro hen for ducks best lanyard ever! Lol jmo. Hint outta layouts as much as I can but also hunt some lakes if I hafta got a chocolate lab (Freddy Fred zink) and a yellow lab (foxxie) lol.


----------

